# 2004 Allroad brake pedal feel



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

So I noticed yesterday while at a stoplight, I turned my A/C off and my brake pedal feel got really soft/squishy. Would that be due to a bad check valve somewhere in the system or a vacuum leak? I am leaning towards the first but as I've only owned this car for a couple of months, am not sure on the placement and amount of check valves. If anyone has a diagram/recommendation, that would be super helpful. I do plan on picking up a Bentley as soon as I have the spare cash to grab one. Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------

